# The best collar - would you help me choose?



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

A friend from the US is coming to Chile, so I can ask her to bring some collars for my kitties :jump yaaay!

The problem is though I have to order them (amazon I guess) and mail them to her home. So it has to be an online store (that mails within 2 weeks).

I've gotten some collars here and there, but quality is not really good and the boys hate them.

I've been searching for some safety breakaway collars, hopefully ones that have soft fleece on the inside...well, what do you think about these ones:

Amazon.com: Suede Safe Cat Collar, 3/8-Inch Wide, Adjustable 8-12, Grey/Yellow: Pet Supplies

and this 

Amazon.com: Rogz Catz Small 3/8-Inch Night Cat Safeloc Breakaway Clip Adjustable, Reflective Cat Collar, Black Paws Design: Pet Supplies

Or maybe you know other brand that has worked for you...would you help me choose the best collar? The boys will appreciate it ;-) This is a great opportunity for me to get quality stuff that I usually can't find here in my country. I'm excited!

Thank you very much for your help!!! :wink


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've looked at various collars online and in stores and I can't say that I've seen many with soft material inside, they are the same material inside as they are outside but it shouldn't feel uncomfortable... it's not like the collar sits right against the skin anyway - that would be too tight.

I have three collars, two that have the Safe Cat release on them which I guess means they're both by the same company, the same one as the collar you first linked to. The other is by Petmate, it comes in four colors:
Petmate 8-12-Inch Eco Friendly Breakaway Cat Collars


The other two are this one:
Coastal Safe Cat Breakaway Collar Tiger


& this one (also comes in red, maybe some other colors):
Coastal Safe Cat Breakaway Collar
The image quality is terrible in that picture so refer to this one instead: Coastal Safe Cat Breakaway Collar in Green Gingham at PETCO

I also really like the looks of these ones, but I guess they're more girly:
Super Star Glitter Safety Cat Collar

Also, these are super reflective it seems but I've never seen one in person:
Vedante Super Reflective Break-Away Cat Collar


I haven't seen suede collars you linked to in person so I can't really comment, but from the reviews on Amazon it sounds like some people love them and others thought they were terrible, but that goes with anything I suppose.

What it comes down to is probably the design you like best and what suits your cats personality/coat/eye color. The collars themselves, as long as they're by a respectable company, should be decent.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you Carmel! For taking the time to get the links and for your advice. I really, really appreciate it! I'll take a look now, and see what I can get  I guess I get 2 collars for each of my cats, so in case one brand is not really good, they can use the other one.

Thank you again!! :wink


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

*Thank you!!!*



Carmel said:


> I have three collars, two that have the Safe Cat release on them---


Has that Safe Cat release worked ok for you? Some people complain that those breakaway latches disconnect too easy.

Thank you!!! :smiles


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I never collar my cats, but only from the aesthetic point of view I think the black one (Black Paw Design) in the original post looks quite stylish. All others (the yellow one and all the ones Carmel suggested) looks kinda plain and a bit boring. But of course, you need to find a collar that compliments your cats fur color


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The Safe Cat clasp from the Coastal collars I find quite hard to pull apart in comparison to the Petmate one I own, but hopefully the Coastal one isn't _too_ hard to pull apart in a bad situation... I'm not so sure, considering the Petmate ones say they're made for cats 6 pounds or more and the Coastal ones are fair bit harder to pull apart than that... and considering Blacky isn't very heavy. The Petmate one is neat, probably doesn't hold as well, although that could be a good thing.

Here's a picture of the Petmate clasp to get a better idea of how it works (the left side just pops into the right side):









The Safe Cat clasp from Coastal is a more typical looking three prong clasp.

I think it really comes down to each cat, how badly they may want the collar off (it might just keep coming off if that's the case), that not every clasp is going to be made identical, and if the cat goes outdoors it may have higher odds of getting snagged on things, etc.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Are you looking for just a collar to have on to hang some tags, or to take outside with you. If so, I'm thinking the figure 8 , "H" design, or harness, though not every cat will take well to them.

>>>> Amazon.com: Hamilton Adjustable Nylon Cat & Puppy Figure 8 Harness - Medium - Red: Kitchen & Dining



>>>> Amazon.com: Lupine 1/2" Hot Pink 12-20 H-Style Pet Harness: Home & Garden



>>>> Coastal Pet Black Mesh Cat Harness at PETCO


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

My cats are all indoors. I was leash training my eldest when my cat Sun escaped one night and was hit by a car. After that I stopped the training, and we moved to a bigger apartment, 4th floor.
They will remain indoors and I don't think I'll begin leash-training them again in the near future. I just want collars for them because I'm terrified that they manage to escape and get lost around the building without a collar and a tag.
I rather not making them use the collars, they are not used to them and I bet they won't like it...but it is safest to have them with some sort of ID so the neighbors can recognize them. 

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

yingying said:


> All others (the yellow one and all the ones Carmel suggested) looks kinda plain and a bit boring.


I guess it depends on what you're looking for. I wanted a safety collar that looked practical (so not gemstones or anything) by a well known company that I could try out first in stores, I didn't want to buy them online. I also wanted the clasp to match the collar color and most collars don't have that, they're usually black no matter what color the collar is... especially on handmade collars like the majority found on eBay. I also wanted a matching bell color and most don't have that, either.

Anyway, you're welcome Lenkolas! I hope you're able to get some nifty collars... make sure to show them off to us when you get them!


----------

